
Codecademy Stories - pg
http://www.codecademy.com/stories/
======
jacobrobbins
This is great. I love the idea that people can take the effort they would put
into casual gaming and learn coding skills. Also an interesting point that
doing some of these courses can get your resume viewed more even when applying
for non-coding jobs. It seems like Codecademy has found a niche helping people
who are not full-time computer science types get benefits out of coding.

------
LAMike
If anyone from Codeacademy is listening, please make more project-tutorials
that I can show off on a portfolio! Thanks :)

------
wyclif
I love that you lead off with a 55 year-old woman. That's exactly the right
message you want to get in front of people.

~~~
talmand
It is a good one to start with, but I wish there were more details as to how
she felt Codecademy helped her get the new position. Because her new position
is Sharepoint work that she apparently already had experience in. Looking at
the tracks she's completed she definitely has an interest in development, so
I'm wondering what tracks helped her obtain the position and how did she
explain the apparent knowledge with no practical experience.

------
parad0x1
"The next project Joah tackled was expanding the calculator project by
including square roots and trigonometric ratios." I really can't believe they
ran out of people to feature. There are thousands of other kids who are
infinitely better than Josh.

